# Rtek /Plastic Floor Tiles Questions



## cleancar (Sep 21, 2006)

I'm thinking of purchasing the RTek flooring for my double garage 

My question is what happens to any surface water on the tiles ? 

Does water seep below the tiles with nowhere to go ?

At the moment the floor is sealed with garage floor paint 

Its either plastic tiles or I go with ceramic without the worry about water ingress under the tiles 

Can anyone with interlocking tiles comment please


----------



## losi_8_boy (Aug 29, 2009)

Hi... I have them and the joins are very tight. I get standing water but hardly any. I just leave it be and it goes away after a while or I mop it up. Wouldn't worry unless your washing on them lol


----------



## losi_8_boy (Aug 29, 2009)




----------



## cleancar (Sep 21, 2006)

Hey

Thanks for your comments and pics , they do look well 

Been meaning to get them for ages but its a lot for a garage floor , last time I priced it up it was like £600 , but I think long term will be worth it


----------



## dhali (Mar 12, 2006)

I have it in mine, brought it of the group buy on here. As said the joints are really tight and I too mop of the standing water.


----------



## Alfa male (Jun 16, 2009)

With respect to be ceramic tile option I think as you have painted and sealed the concrete floor you'd need to now grind this back for the adhesive to bond properly to the floor !!


----------



## Mr K (Jan 15, 2014)

I just bought some 500mm x 500mm plastic floor tiles from a company called Smooth Floor UK for £2.95 each, enough to do a large double garage, 108 tiles cost £326 with small ramped edging tiles near the door.

I did pay cash and pick them up mind you.


----------



## cleancar (Sep 21, 2006)

Mr K said:


> I just bought some 500mm x 500mm plastic floor tiles from a company called Smooth Floor UK for £2.95 each, enough to do a large double garage, 108 tiles cost £326 with small ramped edging tiles near the door.
> 
> I did pay cash and pick them up mind you.


Have you got any links for where you got these from please , cant seem to find these online ?


----------



## SKY (Sep 25, 2011)

Are R-Tek still doing the group buy?


----------



## Mr Max (Nov 14, 2015)

I've recently just fitted some of these to my garage, as said above, the joins are tight and water doesn't penetrate, and just sits ontop.


----------



## tigerspill (Nov 28, 2015)

Mr Max said:


> I've recently just fitted some of these to my garage, as said above, the joins are tight and water doesn't penetrate, and just sits ontop.


What brand are there?
Are they "hard" or rubberish? Just wondering could you use a trolley Jack or axel stands without making them?


----------



## Mr Max (Nov 14, 2015)

They are R-tek http://www.r-tekmanufacturingltd.com 
They are made about a 30 minute drive from me, so I got to see their full range and thought these to be the best looking, They are the 4mm chequered effect. 
I'm unsure of the jacking capabilities, they told me they'd be fine, but I'll advise shortly. 
I suppose it depends on the feet on your axel stands as to how badly they'd mark, but I'd likely put down bit of wood than take the risk.


----------



## M.J (Mar 17, 2010)

SKY said:


> Are R-Tek still doing the group buy?


Unfortunately not the last time I enquired .


----------

